# Cant access Internet



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

So I come home and turn on my PC. As most do and how most people start off the computer problems. Anyway, I turn on the PC and try to get online only to find that Firefox is giving me a white scree. Okay. I try using Thunderbird to get my email. Wont connect. I try updating Nod32. Cant access its server to update. WTF!? I check the lan port. Light is flickering. I try IE. "Page cannot be displayed." So I unplugged the router for 10 seconds. Doesnt work. Did both the modem and the router for same duration. No go. Tried my second LAN port. Nothing. I tried an ipconfig /release <enter> and ipconfig /renew <enter>. No go again. WTF!? I go in to a command prompt and ping google.com. Works fine. Tried a few other sites and it works fine as well. WTF!? I try my brothers computer which is connected on the same ISP and router and it works just fine. 

So Im about to try and boot up with Ubuntu and see if I can get online with that. If so, then I can assume its software related? Maybe even the OS?

Just an FYI, I already shut down the firewall before doing all of the aforementioned. 

TIA


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2008)

If you're behind a home router, your firewall won't do anything except annoy you.

Just for fun, you could try launching the command prompt and typing "telnet www.google.com 80". Wait for the screen to go blank, type GET and press enter. (You won't be able to see what you type).

If you get..


```
<html><head>
            <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8">
                                                                              <t
itle>400 Bad Request</title>
                            <style><!--
                                       body {font-family: arial,sans-serif}
                                                                           div.n
av {margin-top: 1ex}
                    div.nav A {font-size: 10pt; font-family: arial,sans-serif}
                                                                              sp
an.nav {font-size: 10pt; font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-weight: bold}
                                                                          div.na
v A,span.big {font-size: 12pt; color: #0000cc}
                                              div.nav A {font-size: 10pt; color:
 black}
       A.l:link {color: #6f6f6f}
                                A.u:link {color: green}
                                                       //--></style>
                                                                    <script><!--

var rc=400;
           //-->
                </script>
                         </head>
                                <body text=#000000 bgcolor=#ffffff>
                                                                   <table border
=0 cellpadding=2 cellspacing=0 width=100%><tr><td rowspan=3 width=1% nowrap>
                                                                            <b><
font face=times color=#0039b6 size=10>G</font><font face=times color=#c41200 siz
e=10>o</font><font face=times color=#f3c518 size=10>o</font><font face=times col
or=#0039b6 size=10>g</font><font face=times color=#30a72f size=10>l</font><font
face=times color=#c41200 size=10>e</font>&nbsp;&nbsp;</b>
                                                         <td>&nbsp;</td></tr>
                                                                             <tr
><td bgcolor=#3366cc><font face=arial,sans-serif color=#ffffff><b>Error</b></td>
</tr>
     <tr><td>&nbsp;</td></tr></table>
                                     <blockquote>
                                                 <H1>Bad Request</H1>
                                                                     Your client
 has issued a malformed or illegal request.

                                           <p>
                                              </blockquote>
                                                           <table width=100% cel
lpadding=0 cellspacing=0><tr><td bgcolor=#3366cc><img alt="" width=1 height=4></
td></tr></table>
                </body></html>


Connection to host lost.
```
...then I would check Firefox and make sure you have the right settings (Proxy, etc).
Try letting firefox time out and see what error it gives you. Try resetting your router/modem. Try resetting your computer if you haven't.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 12, 2008)

Does your local area connection say limited or no connection?


----------



## rick22 (Feb 12, 2008)

Whem my internet messes up i turn off the modem then the computer.wait a min then turn on modem ..then pc..most of the times it works..good luck


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2008)

Hah! I actually just started getting this problem!
I am using Firefox 2.0.0.12 and using a local ISA Server proxy (who is currently doing Windows Update). I disabled the proxy and here I am.

If you have a proxy, disable it. Also, when you tried pinging google.com and whatnot, what were your latencies? I'm getting 1000+.

Edit: Also, who is your ISP?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

xvi said:


> If you're behind a home router, your firewall won't do anything except annoy you.
> 
> Just for fun, you could try launching the command prompt and typing "telnet www.google.com 80". Wait for the screen to go blank, type GET and press enter. (You won't be able to see what you type).


I havent changed any setting in FF and it was working perfectly last night. IE7 does the same thing but it tells me page cannot be displayed. 



pepsi71ocean said:


> Does your local area connection say limited or no connection?


No. It says that its local and internet. 



rick22 said:


> Whem my internet messes up i turn off the modem then the computer.wait a min then turn on modem ..then pc..most of the times it works..good luck


Ive tried that but not in teh same order as you do it. Ill give it a go though. Im up for anything at this point.



xvi said:


> Hah! I actually just started getting this problem!
> I am using Firefox 2.0.0.12 and using a local ISA Server proxy (who is currently doing Windows Update). I disabled the proxy and here I am.
> 
> If you have a proxy, disable it. Also, when you tried pinging google.com and whatnot, what were your latencies? I'm getting 1000+.
> ...


Im not using a proxy. However, I had FoxyProxy installed and uninstalled it last night. Ill ping google and check latencies.

ISP is Comcast.


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I havent changed any setting in FF and it was working perfectly last night. IE7 does the same thing but it tells me page cannot be displayed.




I didn't change anything either. You don't have any proxy settings?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

None. 

TTL is like 239. Dunno if that is what your looking for. :S


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> None.
> 
> TTL is like 239. Dunno if that is what your looking for. :S




```
Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 [B]time=94ms[/B] TTL=240
Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 [B]time=92ms[/B] TTL=240
Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 [B]time=93ms[/B] TTL=240
Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 [B]time=92ms[/B] TTL=240

Ping statistics for 64.233.187.99:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 92ms
```

My latencies have obviously fixed themselves and made be a liar before I could copy it over. What's yours?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

xvi said:


> ```
> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 [B]time=94ms[/B] TTL=240
> ...



Since I cant copy and paste it, its esentially the same, but the TTL for me is 239. My minimum is 38, max is 48, average is 43.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 12, 2008)

My process is always: unplug router, unplug modem, wait, plug in modem, wait for blinking/initializing to subside on modem, plug in router, then power on PC.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> My process is always: unplug router, unplug modem, wait, plug in modem, wait for blinking/initializing to subside on modem, plug in router, then power on PC.



Didnt work.


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2008)

Can you dump an "ipconfig /all" for us?

To copy, right click and click "mark", then drag to select.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2008)

wow man, my friends computer just started doing this last night, she's using firefox 2.0.0.12 and her wireless works, can ping tracert google.com no problem, tried everything here, finally just did a windows redo(she had no updates, not even sp2, but she was online fine and then restarted and bam, no internet, tried everything, but no go.  i think it's a virus man.  that's all i can try, can you get a hijack this log to us??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://wongsk.blogspot.com/2008/01/can-connect-to-internet-but-cant.html

see if this helps?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

xvi said:


> Can you dump an "ipconfig /all" for us?
> 
> To copy, right click and click "mark", then drag to select.



How if im on a different computer?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2008)

save the txt to a disc man
got floppy/cdr/dvdr


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2008)

i know you got a flash drive??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> wow man, my friends computer just started doing this last night, she's using firefox 2.0.0.12 and her wireless works, can ping tracert google.com no problem, tried everything here, finally just did a windows redo(she had no updates, not even sp2, but she was online fine and then restarted and bam, no internet, tried everything, but no go.  i think it's a virus man.  that's all i can try, can you get a hijack this log to us??





Speaking of viruses, I clicked on a link the other day and nod detected a virus. Luckily for me, since Im using nod, it asked if I wanted to terminate before it did anything. I instantly scanned the entire system just in case. Found nothing. 

Im doing a format. Now. Going to put FF 2.0.0.12 or w/e the hell it is on and reboot. If I cant get back on, Im putting .11 back on. 

Saw a thread on the front page of this site that FF still has major holes. Maybe this is one of them?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2008)

you should've tried that sight i'm still wondering what it was?? can you try before you reformat?? please??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

It was a rom that I wanted to play. Needless to say i quickly got away from that site.

And sorry, already formatted the hdd.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 12, 2008)

bummer 
oh well, good luck with the reformat.  one of our favorite activities lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> bummer
> oh well, good luck with the reformat.  one of our favorite activities lol



Its not to bad for me. Goes relatively quick. All the games are installed on another hdd and I usually just launch them through Xfire anyway. 

Im up and running now. Using FF 2.0.0.12. Lets see how this works out.


----------

